# Will a gulper learn to chew?



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm feeding raw meaty bones a few times a week and today is the third time I've given them to the dogs. Ihave been holding Charlie's chicken wing to encourage him to chew and then turning loose when it'too small to hold. Well today he swallowed that piece whole and then started to scream. Very unnerving but then he threw it up and then he crunched it up more carefully before swallowing it again. I hope that means he's learning to eat more carefully. I don't think I will ever go to a completely raw diet but I'm convinced that at least what I am doing will help their teeth.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some dogs are gulpers and always will be. They try to get it down as quick as possible, rather than gnawing.

For those dogs I like to suggest BIG meaty bones, such as a beef or pork rib. Chicken wings and necks may be too small for gulpers. Turkey necks could work. Pig trotters are also good if you can find them unsmoked/unenhanced. (Read labels and keep sodium at 100mg or less per 4 ounce serving).

If your dog is not a power chewer you can do soup bones. These are femur marrow bones of cows (I dig the marrow out before giving). These bones are made to hold up thousands of pounds of cow so they are rock hard. Use with caution. If you have a dog that will work the meat off and then gnaw the bone, you're fine giving these weight bearing raw bones. It is a matter of knowing your dog as they are teeth breakers in power chewers.

I also like a thick bully stick for chewing/tooth cleaning. They can work well.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs both gulp. Lion is worse than Penny, so I always hold his chicken wings. If it gets small enough where I can't hold it, I either chop it up into smaller pieces or throw it away.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to go with the beef or pork rib idea. I'm already giving them bully sticks.


----------

